# MAKE IT GO AWAY....PLEASE!



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi I am new to this website,, but not new to this dreaded IBS thathas possessed my body and won't leave....I had this "thing" about 15 years ago, it went away...my Dr. calls itremission. Well as of last year it is back like a demon with a vengeance.I barter with it, I play with it, I make deals with it....for example...if i eat small meals, drink water, stay relaxed, can I have my life back??But it teases me..... sometimes i can go 2 or 3 weeks without a "flare up".Then BAMM out of the blue, at work, or in a supermarket, I start getting thatfamiliar feeling in the pit of my stomach ...and off i go the the bathroom toempty myself until it all comes out, and i am exhausted, almost like giving birth.Then i start analyzing what did i do wrong?? What did i eat??? Last yeari visited the ER twice, doubled over in pain, hoping it was gallbladder so ican get it removed and enjoy my lifeOk so this year the flare ups are tolerable. I am planning a cruise next month.Simply because i will have my own room and most importantly a bathroom veryclose by......... Travelling by plane is not an option to riskytravelling by car, as long as i am not stuck in traffic i can do itGOD WILL THIS EVER END >...AGAIN???? Donnatal, protonix, simethicone, peptothose are all my middle names nowCAN ANYONE OUT THERE FEEL MY PAIN???I AM FROM NEW YORK, but feel free to vent back to meoh yeah, did i mention the 30 pound weight lossI mean y bother eating if i can't digest itHELP By: starlyn215


----------

